# Interested...



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been looking into a ebike kit for my Hardrock HT just to bomb around town and whatnot. I'm looking at Bafang BBSHD mid-drive motor with a 52V shark battery. I want a clean stealthy setup that I can pedal assist as well as have a thumb throttle.  I also like that I can go from electric back to acoustic pretty easily. I'm just imagining the fun to be had on something like this. Any better options? 

I find it cool that mtbr has a forum for ebikes as it's one of my favorite sites to kill time on. I plan on upgrading to a full suspension mtb next year and instead of getting rid of the HT making an ebike out of it sounds like a better idea. Im into motorcycles just as much as MTB so it sounds like the best of both worlds. What do you think?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Don't know where you're located, but the BBSHD could be considered a moped in many areas (including CA where I reside) and require license and insurance. Need to know more to assist.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm in Michigan, where any thing with any motor would be considered a moped. Im aware of this and still wish to proceed. I'm not planning to do anything illegal so hopefully we can just discuss how to make a sweet electric bike out of a hard rock.😉


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Then I guess instead of an e bike you'd be making a moped, especially with a BBSHD and that voltage. If that's the goal, have at it.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

Like I said, in Michigan any ebike is a moped so effectively yes that's what's going on here.

The idea of a moped as easy cheap means of local transportation has always appealed to me but never wanted to be seen driving a moped lol.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Build what you want, never mind everybody else. It's America. I wish I could give you Intel on your purchasing decision, but unfortunately I'm not familiar. Your hard rock sounds fun! I'm sure you'll be ripping burn out donuts on the road soon! Haha


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

I get both sides of the argument around ebikes. I really don't think they are bicycles, although they do share 90% of the parts of a bicycle. 

So I can see why they would be discussed on a MTB forum and also see why they would be turned away from a MTB forum. As far as trail access that is a different issue and one that is above my paygrade... Lot's of good arguments on both sides. I'm not planning to ride my ebike on non-motorized trails so it shouldn't be an issue here. There are tons of moto trails available that I surely will play on but mainly I want an ebike for the same reasons one would want a moped.


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

I too am interested in converting my old 26" hardtail into a e-bike, moped... what ever you want to call it.

I was under the impression that the Befang BBSHD model was for a wide bottom bracket like you would find on a fat bike and the non-HD version is for a regular width bottom bracket... what ever that is (I am not a bike expert by any means no less an e-bike expert).

I have gotten the impression that this forum is more about trashing e-bikes than it is about e-bike enthusiasts sharing information though... so I don't think we are in the right place for information about e-bikes.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

This would be a better place if you're looking for kit info:

http://electricbike.com/forum/


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

MichaelInOr said:


> I too am interested in converting my old 26" hardtail into a e-bike, moped... what ever you want to call it.
> 
> I was under the impression that the Befang BBSHD model was for a wide bottom bracket like you would find on a fat bike and the non-HD version is for a regular width bottom bracket... what ever that is (I am not a bike expert by any means no less an e-bike expert).
> 
> I have gotten the impression that this forum is more about trashing e-bikes than it is about e-bike enthusiasts sharing information though... so I don't think we are in the right place for information about e-bikes.


It'll get there eventually Michael, this isn't the first bbq here on emptybeer.

As far as what you seek here in the OR we are allowed up to 1000w so the BBSHD would be legal but only up to 20 mph. If you call it a scooter you can go 24. They are sized according to your bb shell size and can be had to fit all sizes from 68mm to 100mm.

If you are in the PDX go see Wake at the eBike Store on Rosa Park in NoPo. He has everything you need including the knowledge you seek. If not google Luna Cycles as they have internet sales, quality goods, good pricing and strong support.

Mopeds are a different classification than e bikes as they are under the auspices of the NHTSA which gets more involved with DOT rims, tires, lights etc. and require licensing, registration and insurance in most states including the OR. The CPSC regulates e bikes and requires less hoopage to jump through. A little googling and Wikipedia goes a long way towards understanding the difference, however slight it might seem to those here.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

I was under the impression that the CPSC had no authority over what states classify as what. Like I said earlier in my post, in Michigan it spells out pretty clearly any thing with 2 or 3 wheels that has a motor and goes 30mph or under is considered a motor vehicle IE moped. They do not have a wattage requirement only says up to 50cc and up to 30mph on flat ground, so that does introduce somewhat of a grey area. Over 50cc or over 30mph it becomes a motorcycle and needs an endorsement on a valid operator license to legally ride it. My plan after it is built up is to go to SOS and see what they say, if I need a headlight taillight and a sticker I'm fine with that. I would imagine state laws in all states will change to specifically include ebikes as they gain popularity.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

You are correct for MI. I visited a frame builder friend there 6 years ago and we were ripping around on some ICE bikes we had put together while waiting for battery technology/price to come around and that is what we saw when we looked. If you look at state by state you will find that all are slightly different and few follow the federal regs to a t. The CPSC only considers the actual product, not its end use.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Don't get caught up in moped e hater hate on e bikes screw them , build it use your old HT look on Lunna cycle webpage . You will have a blast on it I ride my e bike every 4th of July in Mich up at Ft Custer the e bike is perfect for the Mich sand put the widest tires that will fit on it . You will find all kinds of ways to enjoy your Elec MT Bike and places to ride it .


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

rider95 said:


> Don't get caught up in moped e hater hate on e bikes screw them , build it use your old HT look on Lunna cycle webpage . You will have a blast on it I ride my e bike every 4th of July in Mich up at Ft Custer the e bike is perfect for the Mich sand put the widest tires that will fit on it . You will find all kinds of ways to enjoy your Elec MT Bike and places to ride it .


Outside of your post, was there any hate on this thread? Having a different opinion than another person is not hate. There are times and places that the use of that word is appropriate, and this is not one of them.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

JACKL said:


> Outside of your post, was there any hate on this thread? Having a different opinion than another person is not hate. There are times and places that the use of that word is appropriate, and this is not one of them.


You are right that this thread has remained very civil. I think rider95 was speaking about the ebike forum in general where the "H" word it isn't hard to find.

Thanks to all for keeping this thread on topic.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I just dropped a downpayment on a 2017 Camber 29er. Guess the ebike idea is gonna have to wait a while. Happy riding to all!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice bike, I would purchase a traditional one first. I have, many times over!


----------

